# Twisp Review ( Clearo And Liquid )



## Silver (6/4/14)

You may ask why am I reviewing Twisp when I've gone on to rebuildables and lots of other equipment. Well the reasons are quite simple. First, Twisp got me off stinkies so I will always have a "soft spot" for them. My Twisp devices remind me of that feeling of amazement when I stopped smoking. Second, there are so many people that ask questions on the forum about this device and their liquids that I think this review may help.

Upfront, let us not forget that Twisp is doing a great job getting more people into vaping. Their kiosks are in most of the malls around the country and many people get their first introduction to vaping through Twisp.

I am reviewing the Twisp Clearo (purchased Oct-Dec 2013). Although this is not the juice review section, I am going to talk about the Twisp juices too, since I have found the Twisp juices work best with the Twisp Clearo device.

*I will start with my conclusion - I think Twisp is quite a good entry level device for those new to vaping. It's simple and works well. However I found it leaks slightly, making it difficult to use as a carry-around device. Their liquids are good but very expensive. *





*Cost*
It's not bad value at all from a hardware perspective. I'd say pretty much in line with the alternatives. The Twisp Clearo double set costs R999. For that you get two Clearos, two batteries, a charger, two spare coils and 5ml of juice. This is what you need to stop smoking. Two of everything. I bought a third battery too.

*Packaging and the device*
Packaging is very good. The double set comes in a "Apple" looking white box. There is a decent instruction manual. The quality of the device itself is good. Threading is of good quality and the device feels and looks quite premium. Twisp have rebranded the Janty device. For those interested, visit janty.com. The Twisp liquids are manufactured locally though.

*How does it vape? *
When I first tried it I thought it was amazing! Way way better than the old cig-alikes from a few years ago. Smooth, tasty flavour and a lovely vape allround. Since I have gotten into higher powered gear, I realise the throat hit on the Clearos in general was way lower than I liked, but I would say that for what it is, the Twisp gives a very decent vape. It is a top coil device so the wicks are near the top. As a result the vape is a bit warmer and I find it produces good flavour. You have to tilt it occasionally to keep the wicks wet, especially when the tank is low.

*Life of the coils?*
The coils are quite pricey at R40 each. But I found they did last with good flavour for quite long. Vaping two devices exclusively, I was getting at least about 3 weeks before noticing a drop-off in flavour. But they can be vaped for much longer. I found the coils quite consistent.

*Let's talk about the Twisp e-liquid*
An important thing is that I found the Twisp juices tasted best on the Twisp Clearo. Likewise, non-Twisp juices didn't always taste good on the Twisp Clearo. So my suggestion is to stick with Twisp juices if you go for the Twisp device. I think the Twisp juices have been nicely matched with the Twisp device.

I found the Twisp juices to be of a good quality. They taste very natural. No chemical or synthetic tastes. The juices vape smoothly. Not a big throat hit but good rich flavours.

I have spoken to a Twisp director and he has confirmed their juices are 50/50 PG/VG and their regular strength juices are 18mg/ml. It says 0.9mg per drop on the bottle. There are 20 drops per ml, so 18mg/ml. They also sell the zero nic homeopathic range in some of the flavours, so you can mix up a lower strength juice if you like. For my taste though, I needed more throat hit and found myself wanting a more intense vape anyway, so I stuck to the regular strength (18mg/ml) liquids.

Their tobaccoes are not bad, but not the best I've had. Their Polar Mint and Rebel (Red Bull taste) are my favourites. Peach and Apple are nice for mindless vaping. Their Caffe Late is has good flavour, but a bit milky for my taste. A point to make is that their juices mix well together. So a bit of this and a bit of that makes for lots of experimentation and some interesting concoctions. Enough to keep you busy for many weeks. I've tried many combinations. My favourites are Cherry/Tobacco #1 and Polar Mint/Rebel.

*Positive aspects*
- I like the shape of the flat mouthpiece and the tighter draw. I find it enhances the flavour. The Twisp mouthpiece is quite unique - I haven't seen others like it.

- The device looks good and has a premium feel. Mostly silver. The dark tank goes well with the dark mouthpiece. It's sleek and stylish.

- The automatic battery is really nice for mindless vaping, while working at the computer or doing something else. No fiddling around for the button. Just grab and vape. However, Twisp has discontinued the auto battery owing to some of them failing. Mine are still going since October/November - 5 months on. Just keep the little airhole in the battery contact clean. If juice goes in there it can lead to a battery failure.

- You can tell "where you are" with the manual battery. The button glows white when fresh, blue when in the middle and red when going flat.

- Their kiosks are great for trying out the juices before you buy. They have demo units set up with most of their flavours so you can see for yourself which ones you like. The kiosks are also great for popping in to get spare coils or more juice. If you have one close to you this can be a big plus, instead of waiting for online orders to arrive.

- The product is packaged well

*Negative aspects*
- the biggest negative aspect for me by a long way is the *leaky mouthpiece*. What happens is that e-juice that condenses in the mouthpiece from regular vaping leaks out of the mouthpiece when the unit is lying down horizontally or in your bag for a while. It's not a lot of juice, but just a few drops. Enough to make things quite sticky. So you can't just walk around with the Twisp in your pocket. To combat this, you have to take off the mouthpiece regularly and wipe the collector cap. It helps but doesn't solve the problem. The main reason for this it seems is that the mouthpiece does not have a rubber seal like the Justfog 1453 (pictured below). The JustFog 1453 is almost identical to the Twisp, without the leaky mouthpiece issue. I can't understand why Twisp don't have a seal on the mouthpiece unit. It's just plastic against the metal.



Condensed e-liquid in the top cap (Twisp on the left, JustFog 1453 on the right)
This is what happens after a while of vaping. You have to open it up and wipe it regularly.



Notice the JustFog 1453 on the right has a rubber seal built into the mouthpiece - that condensed e-liquid doesn't leak out. Twisp (left) has no rubber seal.

- another big negative is that their juices are expensive. At R200 per 20ml bottle or R320 for two that equates to R10 per ml or R8 per ml. That is pricey. Too pricey in my view for what it is. Their juices are good but R10/ml is nearly what we pay for Five Pawns here in SA (from VapeKing) - which is a high-end premium juice. By comparison, Vapour Mountain's locally manufactured premium range is R120 for 30ml so R4/ml.

- the batteries are only 650 mah. Twisp don't offer a higher capacity battery. So they get flat fairly quickly. Make sure you have two devices or a spare battery.

*The following are also disadvantages but are more minor:*
- the tank is not see-through - its quite dark and has been smoked or tinted. Perhaps this is to keep the light out or to improve the overall look - but the downside is that its sometimes not easy to see how much liquid is in there. I often have to hold it against a bright light or computer screen to see the liquid level clearly.

- you can't change the coil without emptying the juice currently in the tank. This is not unique to Twisp though. Many other top coil tanks are like this.


*Summing up*
The Twisp Clearo is a decent device with a good vape. The liquids are good but are expensive. It would be a really solid entry level device if it weren't for the leaky mouthpiece. Perhaps they will correct this over time.

But leaky mouthpiece aside, I commend Twisp for what they've done. They've taken the risks and invested heavily in their infrastructure, kiosks, staff and juice manufacturing. As a result, I think they have grown the SA vaping community tremendously.

And I will always be grateful to my Twisps since they got me off smoking...

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/4/14)

What a brilliant review Hi Ho... you should send it to the Twisp people as well. You are spot on with everything. I will forever be grateful to Twisp because they got me going on this journey... for me the killer of the Twisp is the leaky mouth piece... all the other cons are minor but the leak just finished my relationship with them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (6/4/14)

A five star review, as always. Thank you, Sir. Apart from the disadvantages you list above, the constant chasing to keep batteries charged was a pita for me. Also did get a few dud coils. But, yes, the price of their juices is short sighted imo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (6/4/14)

Thanks Rob, much appreciated.

The JustFog 1453 I refer to in the review appears to be a Korean product and is basically identical to the Twisp. It has the same parts and the identical coil. However, the seal on the mouthpiece solves the leaking.

This is my portable device now. Goes with me in my man bag and doesn't leak.

I got mine from the VapeShop kiosk at Melrose Arch. (vapeshop.co.za)
But I know @Cape vaping supplies has had them from time to time as well.

PS - the mouthpiece on the JustFog 1453 fits the Twisp device, so I need to find where I can buy the mouthpieces separately. Vapeshop doesn's sell them separately.


----------



## Silver (6/4/14)

Thanks @Matthee

About the pricing of the Twisp juices, yes, I do think it is very expensive. 

To an extent though, I think one is paying up for the whole Twisp infrastructure and kiosks etc.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Metal Liz (7/4/14)

Thanks for the amazing review! It clears up a lot of my worries I've had about my twisps... atleast I know now I'm not sitting with 2 broken ones with leaking mouth pieces and batteries that don't last 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shadowvapor (7/4/14)

I agree. its not so bad, got me started vaping and that's the most important. their advertising is good at least.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (8/4/14)

Thanks @Shadowvapor 
We are in the same boat. Cheers to Twisp for getting us into vaping!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chomsky86 (8/4/14)

As everyone has said, Twisp is essentially the gateway to bigger and better things, thanks to them I've been stinky clean for almost 5 months. I do want to differ regarding the battery life. I have been using a bottom burning tank/ coil setup from eLeaf using the Twisp battery. I put it on charge before bed and use it all day long and throughout the night with no loss of power. Other than that, I agree with the leaky mouth piece. It seems the longer you use it, the worse the problem becomes. 

I haven't been exposed to many other liquids, although I am waiting for my VM to arrive this week, but compared to Liqua - which to me tastes like drain cleaner - their liquids are quite pleasant, especially the peach which has a sherbet taste to it.

Thanks for the review @Silver , I think a lot of people start out on Twisp, and will find a review by someone a bit more in the know to be very useful!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Shadowvapor (9/4/14)

Thanks for the awesome review. well done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shadowvapor (13/4/14)

Upgraded today to a HV starter kit and its awesome with good service from them. like Rob said the Twisp battery fits on the MPT3. Howe ever I found the Twisp system not far behind as quality is concerned. I think the knob on the Twisp battery is better for me Evod battery. Less leaking on the mouthpiece is a welcoming factor.


----------



## Allan (14/4/14)

Great review!

I may be a vape plebeian but still thoroughly enjoy my twists. The leaking tops and poor battery life are probably my only gripes. I have found that after using them for a month I am getting the technique correct and seldom have a mouthful of juice. I do also find that regular cleaning and pipe cleaners work really well.

I am waiting for my VM juice but so far I still find their juices very pleasant. I have spent a fortune on other juices to try them out and with few exceptions it has been a waste of money. I agree 100% on the comments about Liqua, they taste like chemicals!

If anyone finds the mouthpieces described above please let us know!


----------



## Shadowvapor (14/4/14)

It s true about the mouthpiece thats leaking but there is another device that is the same with a o_ring on the mouth piece. Acoording to me twisp is leaking out in the middle of the coil. The mouthpiece sits very tight and doesn't leak from the sides but in the middle of the mouthpiece.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (14/4/14)

For me I have found the main problem is that liquid condensing in the mouthpiece area accumulates in the top catch cup (as shown in the photo) - then it leaks out the side of the mouthpiece when you lay the unit down on its side. It's not a big leak at all, but a slow one - enough to make things sticky or not be able to pocket it for any length of time.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Shadowvapor (14/4/14)

Silver said:


> For me I have found the main problem is that liquid condensing in the mouthpiece area accumulates in the top catch cup
> I agree with that condensing. Thanks for that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jan Bike (29/4/14)

I also started of with the Twisp and actually still using it. What I did to solve the leaking problem is to fit a small peace of cotton into the mouthpiece and problem solved. Replace it every now and then.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver (29/4/14)

Jan Bike said:


> I also started of with the Twisp and actually still using it. What I did to solve the leaking problem is to fit a small peace of cotton into the mouthpiece and problem solved. Replace it every now and then.



Thats clever @Jan Bike!
Please share, where exactly did you fit the cotton? Was it a cotton thread or a piece of cotton wool?


----------



## Jan Bike (29/4/14)

Silver said:


> Thats clever @Jan Bike!
> Please share, where exactly did you fit the cotton? Was it a cotton thread or a piece of cotton wool?


 It is cotton wool. I think everyone do have it in there fist aid kits and it work really well. I used to smoke pipe and also used cotton wool to catch excessive oil.


----------



## Silver (29/4/14)

Ok, thanks, 

Where did you put the cotton wool? On the inside around the centre piece
Maybe take a photo

I also occasionally use my Twisp, but i want to help my mother who uses it


----------



## Jan Bike (29/4/14)

Jan Bike said:


> It is cotton wool. I think everyone do have it in there fist aid kits and it work really well. I used to smoke pipe and also used cotton wool to catch excessive oil.


 If you look at the photo that Silver posted there is where fitted it to catch the oil and prevent it from entering the mouthpiece.


----------



## Silver (29/4/14)

Ok, so you put the cotton wool in the metal catch cup or do you put it inside the plastic black moutpiece itself?


----------



## Jan Bike (29/4/14)

Silver said:


> Ok, so you put the cotton wool in the metal catch cup or do you put it inside the plastic black moutpiece itself?


 In the metal cup but I don't compress it to much other wise it will effect the pull through the mouthpiece.


----------



## Silver (29/4/14)

Ok many thanks @Jan Bike !
I will give it a try.


----------



## Hein510 (29/4/14)

Awesome review! I still love the Twisp, even better when running a maxi coil in there! Still use it for a backup device when the KFLP, Aerotank, PT2 and mPT3 runs empty! Hahahaha! Auto Twisp battery also works great with the mPT3 on!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (29/4/14)

Thanks @Hein510 
Auto battery is quite nice for mindless vaping while you doing something else, like working on the computer. You dont need to press anything. Just grab and pull

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jagerbomb13 (30/6/14)

Hi all,

Can i use the twisp clearo on another battery lets say a vision spinner 1300mah or ego c twist 1300mah?
i would like using a twisp clearo for when i go out for looks wise

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (30/6/14)

yup, it will work on the ego c twist and other batteries like those

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shadowvapor (30/6/14)

Just be careful above 4 volts you will burn the coils quickly.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cat (1/7/14)

i am still using my Twisp battery (together with an itaste vv, charging both several times a day) but i changed to the [other] Maxi clearo, with the round mouthpiece and alternating with iClear16's. But i never took out the mouthpiece - i tried to, once or twice, but it wouldn't budge. 
i've never before seen so much liquid or condensation on top of the coil grommet (like in the photo)...although i did get some in the mouth sometimes - same with the iClear16's. That problem a thing of the past since i got Evod clearos. 
i found the Twisp coils didn't last, with me, although my mother used hers a bit every day for about 4 weeks. Hers always lying down, no leaks.


----------



## WHeunis (19/7/14)

Thanks for the writeup Silver.
New to the forum and vaping community, bought my Twisp a week ago.

Im not too happy about the mouthpiece either, but as long as i remember to give it a quick shake&wipe everytime i refill, it doesnt seem to be a dealbreaker.

The part that bugs me most is when im mindlessly vaping while reading, and the coil runs dry... That taste! Like smoking a damn matress! 

Gonna finish out the two bottles of juice i still have (a week or two worth) and considering changing to Kanger Aerotank Mini.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (19/7/14)

WHeunis said:


> Thanks for the writeup Silver.
> New to the forum and vaping community, bought my Twisp a week ago.
> 
> Im not too happy about the mouthpiece either, but as long as i remember to give it a quick shake&wipe everytime i refill, it doesnt seem to be a dealbreaker.
> ...


 
Many thanks @WHeunis 
Most welcome

I agree with you - the top coil clearos have to be tilted regularly to keep the wicks wet - and this can be a pain. 

All the best with your vaping - and from what I have heard others say - that Aerotank Mini is a great device!
Just make sure you have something decent powering it with variable voltage - like a Vision Spinner 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Avikaar Sonlall (20/7/14)

Welcome @WHeunis 

I too started off with the Twisp Clearo. When I first bought it and tried it I was amazed as it was my first vaping experience. I also experienced the problem with the leaky mouthpiece but to overcome that I just kept it straight up in a cup when not in use so that liquid doesnt run into the mouthpiece.

After a month of vaping the Twisp I joined this forum and these guys here are all great and will help you with any problem you have. Soon you will find out about other e-cigs and just like @Silver said , that Vision Spinner 2 and aerotank Mini would make a great device.

Soon I will be upgrading to that same combo and honestly if I had joined the forum earlier I may have never gotten the Twisp in the first place as there are so many other great devices out there. But dont get me wrong, the Twisp is still a great device.

Enjoy vaping

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 6ghost9 (20/7/14)

I started on a Twisp Clearo in March. I bought the single device with an extra top unit and the Kuwako pipe attachment because why not! Loved it! But then the price of the liquid just wasnt working for me. Started buying other vendors liquid and was nice but then the battery started bothering me, so I bought an ITaste SVD. Been using the SVD with the twisp atomizer for about a month now and it gets me by but not like I want it to. This is why I ordered a Aerotank Mega which will complete my device. I will always be grateful to my leaky little Twisp. Was good while it lasted! I still carry my twisp battery in my work bag just incase my SVD dies on my unexpectantly as I haven't got a spare battery yet. This is the device that finally got my off the stinkies!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Bonez007 (20/7/14)

Two weeks after buying my twisp, i bought a kanger protank mini 3 and vision spinner 2. I was not getting a consistent hit from the twisp. Sometimes the vanilla tastes awesome, and other times (most times) i taste cardboard. 
The flavour from the kanger/vision combo is amazing. Even with the twisp vanilla juice. The flavours are much more intense and enjoyable. Its like the twisp mutes the flavours. I have also not experienced any dry hits, flooding, or liquid spitting in my mouth. It just works perfectly everytime. However, it does use more juice than the twisp. Would i recommend this setup, HELL YEAH!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bonez007 (20/7/14)

Also, i recommend buying two vision spinner batteries. So you have one charged, and the other charging. Because of the massive 1600mah capacity, it takes way longer to charge than the twisp. I need to get another battery myself.


----------



## WHeunis (20/7/14)

Bonez007 said:


> Also, i recommend buying two vision spinner batteries. So you have one charged, and the other charging. Because of the massive 1600mah capacity, it takes way longer to charge than the twisp. I need to get another battery myself.



Its good that you mention this, and brings me to a slightly offtopic question (but also sorta ontopic ironically):
Why arent passthrough batteries more popular?!

You know, the ones that allow charging with usb WHILE using...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (20/7/14)

WHeunis said:


> Its good that you mention this, and brings me to a slightly offtopic question (but also sorta ontopic ironically):
> Why arent passthrough batteries more popular?!
> 
> You know, the ones that allow charging with usb WHILE using...
> ...


More components, more space = bulkier batteries, and most peeps like slim. Think the MVP, which is quite popular here, is passthrough.


----------



## Bonez007 (20/7/14)

@WHeunis personally idon't feel comfortable with those as i have a thing about using cellphones, or other battery operated devices while charging. Thats just me! It probably is totally safe though.

Also, depending on you, you may need to have something portable, and not tie you up near a plug point or computer. From what I have read about MVP's, they have awesome battery life and is a pass through as @Andre mentions. But what happens when its charging and you need to go out somewhere? This device does not allow you to replace the battery, as it is internal. I like the look of the SVD, and i have my sights on that in the near future. I think an SVD coupled to a protank mega looks awesome. The SVD however takes batteries which can be swapped out but will need a separate charger, unlike the MVP, but you could buy a spare battery and have that on charge.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Avikaar Sonlall (20/7/14)

Also guys quick question..... I am going to buy the vision spinner 2, will my Twisp charger work on it or will I need to buy another charger?


----------



## Bonez007 (20/7/14)

@Avikaar Sonlall it works fine. Just use the wall plug that comes with it.


----------



## Avikaar Sonlall (20/7/14)

Oh thats great because I was worried about using a charger that gives incorrect voltage that would damage the battery. So you say the twisp charger and adapter it came with will work fine. Thanks alot.


----------



## Philip Bartholomew (11/9/14)

Hi All, Philip here from Twisp. Thanks for the well thought out and thorough review. I hope I can answer some of your questions and concerns.

A bit of background: All Twisp devices have been designed and made by Janty, who have pioneered most major developments in accessible e-cig technology. (Kissbox, eGo, Stick, Clearo) By accessable I mean non-hobbyist level products (rebuildable mods etc). Twisp has the exclusive distribution rights of Janty products in Africa, and a few other regions.

The Clearo was designed by Janty in collaboration with Justfog, and so any Justfog products sold in Africa if not under the Twisp brand are grey imports and Janty have sent legal letters to some parties to prevent this continuing. There are also many copied versions of the Justfog/Maxy Clearo, which are harder to deal with. We have 2 new products currently in prototype phase which we are very excited about, and hope to release before the end of the year.

Twisp's goal is release products of ever higher quality and performance levels, that are easy and hassle free to use. This is why we have stayed away from the hobbyist level technology. This is an important niche, but not for people like myself who dont want the hassles of adjusting voltage between flavours, or wrapping my own coils. I just want it to work, well!

Leaking mouthpiece. You may of noticed that on our more recent Clearo's the mouthpiece now has a silicone o-ring to prevent this from happening. They can also be bought from our stores for R20 and work on the older chassis.

Twisp Flavours, we made the choice back in 2009 to create our own range as we were not happy with the consistency and quality of just rebranding generic chinese liquids. The ingredients used are of the highest quality, and some are extremely costly to buy. To me it is amazing that some liquids can retail at R50 (after being shipped all the way from China), I simply can't understand how they can achieve this price and use quality ingredients. I would prefer the raging "e-juice" price war not to take place in my lungs 

You are right in thinking that Twisp flavours taste best in Twisp devices. They are formulated that way, which is the advantage of having a simplified product offering with standardised voltage outputs and coil resistance. 

Most of all we are very glad that Twisp has pioneered electronic smoking in South Africa, and we aim to exceed your expectations going forward. We would also very much value any suggestions on how you would like to see Twisp devices improve (without needing an electronics degree to operate)

Kind regards

Philip

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## 6ghost9 (11/9/14)

We thank you for contacting us Philip! And welcome to the forum. I think overall the twisp is seen as the gateway device. Because your name is recognized by smokers and even non smokers and they associate that name with all ecigs has you a step up on the competition. I refer to it as a gateway device as it has brought many smokers from Cigarettes to ecigs but after awhile they long for more. We understand the pricing concerns and seeing as the company is owned by a parent and the equipment must be imported the costs are higher, as with any of our devices.

I still refer friends and smokers to the twisp as it is the simplest way to quit but eventually they all move on from there to more powerful devices. Saying this you are still helping thousands of people get into a healthier lifestyle. I started on a twisp and I will never regret that. Sure there are a few kinks like the leaking mouthpiece but after a while you learn to deal with it and counter it. Even my high end setup isn't flawless. 

Keep up the good work and welcome to the Forum once again!


----------



## rvdwesth (11/9/14)

Very good post @Philip Bartholomew.
I see almost everyone on this forum including myself started out on a Twisp.


----------



## yuganp (11/9/14)

Twisp reminds of the way Apple builds and markets their devices. Simple and easy to use devices for the normal consumers but not much you can do with using stuff from other manufacturers.

The rebuildables and VW/VV devices are like the android devices. Get it from multiple manufactures, customize the user experience, etc. Some people just use stock standard others tinker with it.

The extreme sub ohm crowd with quad coils, twisted coils, etc are like people using Linux and custom roms on their devices. Can be dangerous if you do not know what you are doing.

There are a lot of different people out there with different needs so all types of devices are needed on the market.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necropolis (11/9/14)

When my Twisp worked well it really worked well - but that wasn't all too often.

I think it has something to do with the top coil and the coil getting dry.


----------



## Silver (11/9/14)

Philip Bartholomew said:


> Hi All, Philip here from Twisp. Thanks for the well thought out and thorough review. I hope I can answer some of your questions and concerns.
> 
> A bit of background: All Twisp devices have been designed and made by Janty, who have pioneered most major developments in accessible e-cig technology. (Kissbox, eGo, Stick, Clearo) By accessable I mean non-hobbyist level products (rebuildable mods etc). Twisp has the exclusive distribution rights of Janty products in Africa, and a few other regions.
> 
> ...


 
Hi @Philip Bartholomew 
Thanks for joining and for sharing your views. And welcome to the forum. 

As I said in my review, I will always have a soft spot for my Twisps, since they got me off smoking. So thank you for that!

I am also very pleased to hear that you have changed that mouthpiece on the Clearo - and am interested in seeing what new devices are launched. 

One of your Twisp representatives was signed up on the forum for a while - but haven't seen them for ages. Good to see some representation coming back

All the best


----------



## Marzuq (11/9/14)

yuganp said:


> Twisp reminds of the way Apple builds and markets their devices. Simple and easy to use devices for the normal consumers but not much you can do with using stuff from other manufacturers.
> 
> The rebuildables and VW/VV devices are like the android devices. Get it from multiple manufactures, customize the user experience, etc. Some people just use stock standard others tinker with it.
> 
> ...


 @yuganp i am hoping the apple reference is to mobile devices only


----------



## Philip Bartholomew (18/9/14)

yuganp said:


> Twisp reminds of the way Apple builds and markets their devices. Simple and easy to use devices for the normal consumers but not much you can do with using stuff from other manufacturers.
> 
> The rebuildables and VW/VV devices are like the android devices. Get it from multiple manufactures, customize the user experience, etc. Some people just use stock standard others tinker with it.
> 
> ...


Thats exactly how we see things! Smokers come in all shapes and sizes so the simpler and more accessible the better.


----------



## Dillon (23/1/15)

Thanks for all the help guys.


----------



## audiophile011 (17/2/15)

It has now been just over a month since I kicked the stinkies, in turn for the greener pastures that are the world of vaping. Although I have made leaps and bounds in the increase of my vape collection since my first purchase of the Twisp Clearos, these are after all the devices that popped my vape "cherry", and opened my eyes to other possibilities. 

*1. Packaging
*
This is in my opinion, one of the areas where Twisp have hit the nail on the head. The packing is superb - along the lines of the iPhone packaging. Super high quality printing and matt -white base gives a real premium feel. Everything is secure and well presented.

(cat for scale)






*2. Contents*
The picture tells it all. Instruction manual, usb charger and wall-adaptor, 5ml bottle of Tobacco #1 juice, 2x30ml bottles of Tobacco#1 and Rebel juices, 2 x clearo atties, 2x batteries with LED indicators, pleather pouch, 7 spare coils.




*3. Performance*
Coming from the stinkies, my first frustration with the twisps was the lack of vapor production. I used to puff and puff until the attie was too hot to handle, trying to regain that feeling of a thick cloud entering the lungs. With a bit of defined technique, one is able to get quite a fair amount of vapor from these little guys even on the standard twisp juices, however, I still wanted MOAR. My next gripe was due to the inconsistency at which these devices perform - one hit you will get a lovely thick cloud, and then the next will be thin laced with occasional spits of liquid from the coil. I have since learned that these atties don't like to lie down on the side for extended periods, and keeping them upright sorted out the flooding issue for the most part. One thing that keep me using these little guys even today, is the durability of the build. I have dropped, stepped and sat on my twisps in varying degrees of severity, and never had any sort of breakage. I always have a twisp in my pocket now for those emergency situations where I can't carry by bigger devices. 

*4. Conclusion*
Although Twisps are considered by a lot of members as noob devices (which I do agree with as there is so much for to the world of vaping), I do feel that they still have a very firm place in my daily usage collection. They are well-built, reliable for the most part, and parts can be found pretty much everywhere. Also, as they are the little guys that got me off the stinkies to start with, I will always have a soft spot for them. 

Happy vaping,
Audio

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie (17/2/15)

Yip, I agree.

I never owned a Twisp, but it has worked for many. And reliability is always something I would look for.


----------



## JW Flynn (17/2/15)

I started with a twisp clearo pack for myself and the wife, got extra batteries and so on, It definitely works, that is how I got of the stinkies, but ever since then I discovered so much more, and the "real" world of vaping, that costs me more now than it did with the twisp, hehe... Still, I love vapeing and thank the inventors thereof allot for this great invention.. and we are in the center of all the new technology and innovations as new improved devices spring up all around us with every passing day...

Quit the stinkies, that is the main thing, does not matter how you get there, hehe


----------



## Silver (17/2/15)

Hi @audiophile011 
Thanks for the great review and for sharing your thoughts and views
I have moved your post and the few after it to this thread to keep it all in one place


----------



## audiophile011 (17/2/15)

Silver said:


> Hi @audiophile011
> Thanks for the great review and for sharing your thoughts and views
> I have moved your post and the few after it to this thread to keep it all in one place



Thanks, @Silver. It's the least I could do to start contributing back to this great forum!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CRcranky (9/4/15)

Hello fellow Twispers

I also started out with a Twisp (still using it right now) and just thought I would give a quick tip if ever you feel like changing the coil but you have some liquid left in the tank (hell this stuff works out to R10 000 a litre). It is quite simple really just remove your mouth piece take a piece of plastic and wrap it around it and insert it back into your device (the plastic must seal the bottom end of the piece opposite of where your mouth would go) now you can turn the device around and unscrew the Clearomiser and replace the coil. I use the original packaging to keep the device upright while i am replacing the coil. Reassemble the device and turn it back around and unscrew the mouthpiece a bit and screw it back (to allow the liquid trapped above the seal formed by the clearomiser to get back into the tank), remove the mouthpiece and take off the plastic, there will be some liquid at the top of the device below the mouthpiece but you can either clean this out, with some tissue paper, or pour it back into the device if you feel it necessary.

Hope this helps

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## LandyMan (9/4/15)

Colleague came to me yesterday ... twisp battery piping hot, and on closer inspection I noticed that the casing is starting to split ... looks like the battery inside is busy venting and expanding

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## cfm78910 (9/4/15)

No offence but if Twisp was the only device on the market I'd rather smoke. I hated the device, all the leaking, spitting and pathetic battery life. Not to mention the poor vapor production. It is way, way too expensive for what it is. For a tiny bit more you can get a real device like the iStick with a Nautilus Mini. I don't know what it is like to vape Chanel No 5 but their Tobacco No 1 must be close. Hate everything about Twisp.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## johan (9/4/15)

I was actually quite impressed with the Twisp in comparison with my Evod, and I only had a few toots on one after owning a Reo .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CRcranky (10/4/15)

cfm78910 said:


> No offence but if Twisp was the only device on the market I'd rather smoke. I hated the device, all the leaking, spitting and pathetic battery life. Not to mention the poor vapor production. It is way, way too expensive for what it is. For a tiny bit more you can get a real device like the iStick with a Nautilus Mini. I don't know what it is like to vape Chanel No 5 but their Tobacco No 1 must be close. Hate everything about Twisp.



Hate is a strong word. I find the battery to last me an entire day the leaking problem was addressed once it became apparent that it is an issue and as for getting a "real" device yes it might not be the best gear out there but it is the easiest rather good quality piece to come by and therefore attracts a lot of new vapers like myself.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## VapeSnow (10/4/15)

CRcranky said:


> Hate is a strong word. I find the battery to last me an entire day the leaking problem was addressed once it became apparent that it is an issue and as for getting a "real" device yes it might not be the best gear out there but it is the easiest rather good quality piece to come by and therefore attracts a lot of new vapers like myself.


In two weeks time you will change your mind. Using a twisp i don't really call vaping i have to triple pull to sort of feel satisfied. 

When you ever decide to upgrade just get yourself a Reo with a Rm2 and you will never look back. I spend thousands and thousands on vape gear and always comes back to the all mighty Reo mod. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Disagree 2


----------



## free3dom (10/4/15)

CRcranky said:


> Hate is a strong word. I find the battery to last me an entire day the leaking problem was addressed once it became apparent that it is an issue and as for getting a "real" device yes it might not be the best gear out there but it is the easiest rather good quality piece to come by and therefore attracts a lot of new vapers like myself.



Totally agree...Twisp is great and we veteran vapers tend to forget how good they are when starting out 

Anything that helps people get off the cigs is a bloody brilliant product - end of story

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Q-Ball (10/4/15)

I think if I didn't discover this forum I would still happily be tooting on my Twisp... or be back on the stinkies.
It was a good stepping stone though.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## cfm78910 (10/4/15)

CRcranky said:


> Hate is a strong word. I find the battery to last me an entire day the leaking problem was addressed once it became apparent that it is an issue and as for getting a "real" device yes it might not be the best gear out there but it is the easiest rather good quality piece to come by and therefore attracts a lot of new vapers like myself.


I mostly agree with you. The one, and probably only good thing about Twisp is that they are very visible and create an awareness that there is an alternative to smoking. I can't speak for others but in my circle of friends and family there are many examples of people who tried Twisp and because of the bad experience decided vaping as a whole is not for them and carried on smoking. I managed to convert most of them by exposing them to other devices and making them realize there is life after Twisp. Also quite a few dual users who after experiencing better devices switched to vaping exclusively. Unfortunately there are many who don't get to that point and choose to rather remain smokers. So there is a place for Twisp in the sun but I get really cranky when I see what the charge for a device that really shouldn't cost as much as it does. And also the price of their juices that cost more than proper juices from the likes of Nicoticket. Absurd.


----------



## Silver (10/4/15)

Took me 9days or so to quit stinkies completely with Twisp
I loved my Twisps
I continued vaping Twisp exclusively for about 2 months until I switched to a mini Protank 2
But it worked for me - with a bit of willpower

I think the product needs to be upgraded though to keep up with other similarly priced products
And I think their juices need to come down in price
Perhaps with more competition, this will happen

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MossMushi (26/4/15)

jagerbomb13 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can i use the twisp clearo on another battery lets say a vision spinner 1300mah or ego c twist 1300mah?
> i would like using a twisp clearo for when i go out for looks wise


----------

